# Feeling bad



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

My reds bred again. I still have the first batch to take care of and there was no way I could handle a second so soon. It seemed like it was the same pair that made the first batch (the same male was guarding the nest).

Anyway, what I ended up doing was siphoning up the eggs and feeding them to my other fish. That wasn't the part that made me sad. What was sad was the male kept attacking my python to protect his nest. He tried so hard to bite through the clear plastic tube and even after the eggs were gone he was still hovering over his nest, protecting it.









It seems silly when I think about it, but my emotions are getting the better of me.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

they will probually do it again. I feed the eggs also to my babies sometimes.

If you didnt remove them they would all die anyway, and you have 100's of white rotting babues in the substrate.

Mine try and do the samething sometimes............


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

That story is even making me sad....but what can you do? Any responsible aquarist will do the same.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i owuld of probably done the same thing to.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

dude that sucks


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Tough times, tough times!!!


----------

